# Wrench Jaw Covers



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm wanting to take the top off the E61 mushroom to check for possible scale. However, I am worried about the possibility of damaging the chrome. Any pointers on where to find suitable covers for the jaws of a wrench would be appreciated. A quick search on the bay didnt turn up anything useful.

Many Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not aware of anyone that supplies jaw protectors, some adjustable's come with protectors. With the variety and differing shapes of adjustable's I do not think you will find any (that fit)

Use a QUALITY adjustable and possibly wrap some electricians tape around the jaws ,preferably just use a QUALITY adjustable firmly tightened OR buy a correctly sized spanner.

I have filed out the jaws on an old spanner to be a precise fit to the mushroom valve !

We spend £££££££'s on a machine then go cheap on tools to maintain it .


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just used a good wide fit adjustable spanner but I wrapped a soft cloth around each jaw before tightening up around the nut.

I also searched long and hard for jaw protectors and couldn't find anything.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Boom...suspect you could find it cheaper & free postage just with a little more searching around the bay...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2in1-Wide-Mouth-Adjustable-Spanner-Pipe-Wrench-38mm-Drop-Forged-Steel/121439215892?epid=2186075278


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i bought that exact one from a local shop,

the jaws dont allow you to get a good swing on tight nuts, oohhherr

ive just got a used e61 and im refurbing seals etc, ive had to use the jaws neat to break the joint, then you can undo with the protectors, and in future it wont be an issue


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

********** said:


> Boom...suspect you could find it cheaper & free postage just with a little more searching around the bay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2in1-Wide-Mouth-Adjustable-Spanner-Pipe-Wrench-38mm-Drop-Forged-Steel/121439215892?epid=2186075278


 Star ⭐. I was looking for something like this after watching one of davec videos could not see any. Bought one of those from eBay

Thank you


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I was hoping to avoid the need to buy a completely new spanner (wrench? = is there a difference?!).

The work-arounds sound good; I'll find some cloth to cover the jaws.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have removed the sharp edges on my adjustable spanner using a grinding bit in my rotary tool.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

RDC8 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was hoping to avoid the need to buy a completely new spanner (wrench? = is there a difference?!).
> 
> The work-arounds sound good; I'll find some cloth to cover the jaws.


 UK spanner. In UK a wrench is a specific type of grip.

US wrench.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The correct way is to use the correct spanner.

Adjustable spanners are awful, nut wrecking devices which belong at the bottom of the tool box for moments of crisis only.

As chrome is usually far harder than brass, i believe its normal to use a brass spanner to reduce marking on decorative nuts.

I'd use a ring spanner as it pushes on more points than an open ended one.

Of course, if the spanner is more expensive than the nut, then just replace the nut.

A cheat is to use a flat piece of brass plate on the adjustable jaws. if you are doing this, i might suggest an old fashioned vice-tipe spanner so as to get the jaws as parallel as possible.

You could remove the unit and put this nut in a vice with brass jaw liners as well.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> The correct way is to use the correct spanner.
> 
> Adjustable spanners are awful, nut wrecking devices which belong at the bottom of the tool box for moments of crisis only.
> 
> ...


 Do you have links to brass spanners (open ended or ring) of the correct size similar to the brass ones you use on your E61 group?

I'm not having a lot of luck finding any but it sounds a fantastic idea if they don't mark the chrome plate on the brass group and don't make *indents* (similar to the ones made when brass portafilters accidentally knock the saucer) in the underlying brass of the group.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

^ £95 for a spanner yikes


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Do you have links to brass spanners (open ended or ring) of the correct size similar to the brass ones you use on your E61 group?
> 
> I'm not having a lot of luck finding any but it sounds a fantastic idea if they don't mark the chrome plate on the brass group and don't make *indents* (similar to the ones made when brass portafilters accidentally knock the saucer) in the underlying brass of the group.


 I don't have an e61 but i have had to undo the odd decorative nut.

You could measure the AF (Across flats) of the nut and you should get the nut size from online charts. Just be careful to get the imperial/metric bit correct.

A very cheap way is to go to your local engineering shop and ask them for two small brass shims, say, 10mm, 20mmx 5 thk (just bigger than the face of the nut and about 5mm thick)

then, using a robust G clamp, (or vise) clamp the nut between the shims.....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> I don't have an e61 but i have had to undo the odd decorative nut.
> 
> 1. You could measure the AF (Across flats) of the nut and you should get the nut size from online charts. Just be careful to get the imperial/metric bit correct.
> 
> ...


 1. The only thing about the E61 is that it's made of brass and can indent quite easily (so ring spanners are probably out), I also can't find any suitable brass spanners at all online ring or open ended. It's why I asked if you has some links. At the moment I pay about £8 for an adjustable with jaw protectors. I've had it about 15 years and I keep meaning to purchase a second one.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i think the ones linked above are fine,

my issue was my nuts were so ft that the plastic jaws couldnt get enough purchase,

now they have been off, greases and put back correctly, i see no issue in using them

just that initial crack


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> just that initial crack


 A common problem in life...


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

This place always amazes me with the frequency of relevant topics.

I've just lubed my Bianca cam lever and was looking for something similar.

I ended up with these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0183ZIDZC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

As noted by @Cuprajake with the plastic jaws on, I couldn't get enough grip so ended up taking them off and wrapping some electric tape around to make the initial crack.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sometimes things are done up too tight. The way to use those types of wide jaw wrenches with the protectors is adjust them slightly tight so you have to push them onto the nut hard...then they usually work.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The nearest spanner too brass I can find is a 'SIBILE' ? non sparking spanner= copper beryllium. A 35 mmA/F O/E. X Ring (close to mushroom size)

COST. varies between £196 and £ 230  :yuk: :exit: . New mushroom valve anyone.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> The nearest spanner too brass I can find is a 'SIBILE' ? non sparking spanner= copper beryllium. A 35 mmA/F O/E. X Ring (close to mushroom size)
> 
> COST. varies between £196 and £ 230  :yuk: :exit: . New mushroom valve anyone.


 It's also very hard, much harder than brass!

I welcomed the suggestion from the other poster, really though, it's best to use practical proven and inexpensive methods...cheaper too


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> It's also very hard, much harder than brass!
> 
> I welcomed the suggestion from the other poster, really though, it's best to use practical proven and inexpensive methods...cheaper too


 The practical / proven/ inexpensive is my go to  :good: but I do have a 15" BRITOOL adjustable for dire emergencies


----------

